# Greetings From Finland



## JanneProeliator (Mar 5, 2017)

Greetings my brothers around the globe.
I am freshly initiated brother from Jyväskylä, Finland. GLad to be among my kind and read your stories.


----------



## Elexir (Mar 5, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Greetings my brothers around the globe.
> I am freshly initiated brother from Jyväskylä, Finland. GLad to be among my kind and read your stories.



Greetings from Sweden.
Wich GL do you belong to?


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 5, 2017)

Kilpi Lodge #93 under Grand Lodge of Finland.
There is interresteing detail in FInland that if I'm correctsome of the swedish speaking lodges are under GL of Sweden or at least use to be.


----------



## Elexir (Mar 5, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Kilpi Lodge #93 under Grand Lodge of Finland.
> There is interresteing detail in FInland that if I'm correctsome of the swedish speaking lodges are under GL of Sweden or at least use to be.



Yes we have lodges in Finland as well due to the historical ties between Sweden and Finland, they are orginised under the Grand Chapter of Finland wich is our provincial Grand Lodge.
The grand lodge of Finland has three lodges in Sweden as well.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 5, 2017)

I think I have read from somewhere that there are GLOF lodges is Sweden too.
Naighbouring countrys. We claim to be so different yet we have so much in common.


----------



## Elexir (Mar 5, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> I think I have read from somewhere that there are GLOF lodges is Sweden too.
> Naighbouring countrys. We claim to be so different yet we have so much in common.



Some people still consider Finland part of Sweden so .
I guess the only diffrence is the 
language and that our lodges use different rituals.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 5, 2017)

Should we be worried?
Carl Gustaf will be like "Nej men jag har en idea. Finland kan vara min egen Ukraina"


----------



## Elexir (Mar 5, 2017)

Haha xD
Nah, the old generation is dying of so


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 5, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 5, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 6, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from the State of Idaho.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 6, 2017)

Greetings & Welcome from Australia.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 10, 2017)

THank you all for welcoming me.

Today I got to see the 1st grade intiation outside as we got a new brother to our lodge. It was nice to be able to see what it was that I did there just month ago.


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 23, 2017)

I just recieved a date for my FC. It'll be in November. Can't wait.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Nov 13, 2019)

I just wanted to write a bit of an update to my story so far.

I was raised to sublime degree of master mason in may 2018.
Begining this year I joined Mark master masons and next year I'll be joining the Royal Arch chapter. I here We have MMM and RA on different bodies. Also we don't have the cryptic degrees but we can join the cryptic degrees in Estonia later on.
I served as a junior master of ceremony this year and will be installed as senior master of ceremony for 2020. I have already promised to serve as senior deacon 2021-2022. In MMM I was installed last month as a steward for 2020.
I also joined Widows Sons this last summer.
So basicly I'm doing great and enjoying every moment.
I am looking forward to gain more light and deepen my masonic knowledge.


----------

